# Gas Grill



## Outbacker350rs (Jun 4, 2012)

Just purchased a Outback 250RS (our first travel trailer) upgrading from a pop-up, we pick it up this Wednesday. I ordered it with the Maxair vents and slide out awnings installed. Driving from Vail, CO to Michigan to pick it up and visit family in Michigan at the same time. We were a little disappointed to find there is no grill option for the Outbacks. We enjoying grilling out nightly when we camp. Any recommendations are appreciated.

Bryan


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

It's quite an effort to "mate" a grill to the existing Quick-disconnect of the trailer but it's not impossible. I purchased a Coleman XLE at Camping World, Coleman is rather proprietary in their connector at the grill. The 16oz propane cannisters are a pain. I decided to take matters in my own hands. The regulator has the connector attached. I cut off the connector leaving enough of the tube to thread the end using a standard die. It was a task but patience prevailed and I ended up with the connector and a threaded pipe fitting. I had the store make me a 14 foot long gas hose with 1/4" female pipe fittings each end. The Quick-disconnect is exclusive also. It is a Fairview Quick-disconnect valve and nipple. I found I could not purchase just the nipple so $34.00 later I had an extra valve and the nipple I needed. Now I have a 14 foot propane gas hose with a Coleman fitting at one end and the Fairview Quick-disconnect at the other. I plan to install the "extra" valve sometime in the future to give another gas bib on the TT.

It was a bit of a goat-rope to getter done but now I can use the sideburner of my 210RS or the Coleman grill out away from the trailer. I hope this gives you what wanted as an option. One note: all the connectors and threads of the gas hose need to be properly sealed.* DO NOT USE THE USUAL TEFLON PLUMBERS TAPE!!* Go to your local big box store and buy the special *YELLOW* propane/natural gas joint compound. Teflon tape will eventually get destroyed by the propane and could leak at the joints. They make a *YELLOW* Teflon tape but the joint compound is a far better sealant.

Happy grilling and safe travels!


----------



## NFARCH (Apr 2, 2012)

I have a 230RS. Get a Coleman outside grill like the other member mentioned. There is a red and black colored models which are similar. I have seen lots of them while camping and my neighbor has one. I like it so far. They fold up nicely and are not too cumbersome to lug around. Hope this helps.


----------



## jacsar (Aug 14, 2011)

We have a 250RS too. We purchased a Weber Q, which we love. We also purchased the quick connect to attach it directly to our trailer from a local BBQ dealer. Works great very little fuss.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

We've contemplated new trailers, but have never found one's with the outdoor cooking grill, and that's a deal breaker for us. My wife won't consider another trailer unless it comes with that.

So, I guess I'll stick with my my 2006 26RKS until I can't fix it any more. Hell, I just keep fixin' it up all the time, it's part of the family now. Old enough to be going into second grade!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Here's another viewpoint for what its worth. Why would you want to tether your grill to the trailer? You are limited to where you can put the grill by the length of hose. You may not be able to take advantage of shade or deal with wind direction as well as you could with a completely portable grill. Also the quick-connects and extra length hoses may set you back $50 -$100, depending on what you need.
I'd much rather invest that money in a good, easy clean portable that uses the smaller disposable tanks. As an additional bonus, if you need a grill for a non-camping reason, you have it.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Good Times (Jan 23, 2012)

I tend to agree with Glenn. Being more flexible as to the location of the grill can be good for grilling and good for you. After a long day sunning at the beach it's great to grill in the shade. I had a RVQ with our last TT and it was fine....many meals cooked on that grill. Now we have the Weber Q 120. As for the grill, I think it's better than our deck grill here at home. Nice and portable. I believe you could still tether that to your TT also but we have a small LP tank ...2LBS that'll last the full season. Just my take....good luck. BTW...where are you getting your TT?


----------



## OutbackKampers (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a Weber Q 220. Switched it over to a quick connect fitting to run it off the trailer propane. I've cooked plenty of steak, chicken, and pancakes on it to know I wouldn't have anything else.


----------



## Kapnkirk (Mar 2, 2012)

As stated by a couple other campers, the Weber Q series are Great, just returned from camping and using our new Q200, I love this grill, I cooked steaks, ribs, chicken, burgers and hot dogs over the week, every meal was great and my wife even stole it when we returned home instead of using the big weber charcoal unit, now I have to compete with her for the new BBQ. I win either way I see it with this grill. will have to see about adapting it over to th OB's propane system.

Anyway, I don't think you could get a better grill for camping the the Weber Q.

Keith


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

I wouldn't want a grill that comes with the trailer, as it would likely be a piece of junk like the 2 burner outside stove. I have a Weber q200 that I attach to one of my fiver propane bottles using an Extend-A-Stay T and a 15' hose. I then can put the grill where I want it.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

My 312bh came with the RVQ bbq option with a bracket that mounts to the rear bumper and swings around to the outdoor kitchen. It works pretty good. I also have a Coleman Roadtrip grill that I like. I use the RVQ most of the time and break out the Coleman if we have a big gathering going...

I'm thinking about trying to adapt the Coleman to mount like the RVQ,but probably wont until the RVQ needs something major...


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

therink said:


> I wouldn't want a grill that comes with the trailer, as it would likely be a piece of junk like the 2 burner outside stove.


We LOVE our two burner outside stove AND sink. Like I posted earlier, my wife won't have a trailer without this feature.

We've hauled our Obi 60K miles with 39 states and two Canadian provinces in the past 6 years and it has never failed us. In fact were on a trip right now and have used it yet again.

We use a grill pan for our steaks and they're delicious. We even use a grill pan when we're at home.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a weber Q. It's been a great grill so far. I also have to agree that I wouldn't want it tethered to the trailer. I have an 11 pound propane bottle with a distribution tree that I connect to the grill, a lantern and/or a radiant heater as needed. It gives me a lot of flexibility as to where I want to located everything. The smaller tank is easier to haul than a standard bbq size tank and usually lasts me the whole summer. Over the winter I bought a cast iron griddle that Weber makes that fits the Q. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Danodog (May 19, 2012)

I just bought a Weber Q200 from Home Depot yesterday to use with my 250RS. I can't believe how heavy the cast iron grate is. I will most likely take it out of the grill when traveling as I can see the stress being put on the cast aluminum base. Looks like a quality built grill for sure.


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

We have a RVQ that came with our previous trailer. Since we already owned it, we mounted on the new trailer. We extended and added a tee to the Outback gas outlet so we can use the outside galley stove and the grill at the same time. See picture (the hose is normally tucked behind the tire so it isn't as noticeable). We cook all meals outside if the weather permits, and it is often nice to be under the awning.

The RVQ is an adequate grill, but it is relatively low BTU and small. It is OK for just the two of us, but I would no get another as they are way overpriced for what you get. If I was starting with nothing I would go for a Weber Q as described above, and modify it to work with a longer hose for more flexibility in where you put it.

I am used to having the grill on the side of the trailer under the awning, and it seems to work fine, but there have been a time or two when it might be handy to move it somewhere else.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

We've had our Q200 for about 5-6 years now, and it's been a fairly decent grill with a couple of exceptions. It doesn't get real hot, so it's a little difficult to burn off accumulated crud. According to Weber, the flame at best is only about 1/4 inch high, and that seems to be accurate. I've used the BBQ with both disposable propane bottles and 5lb bulk tanks with similar results. The vents on the sides of the lid are a little large, so you need to watch how it's positioned in windy conditions. Over the last year, our flame gradually got smaller and smaller until I was ready to heave the thing into the nearest dumpster and get a Coleman Road Trip BBQ. I decided to call Weber and over the phone, the very helpful customer service person decided that the regulator could be bad. I ordered a new regulator along with a new burner assembly for only about thirty bucks. The lady didn't even charge me for shipping and I had the parts in about 3 days. It seems as if the BBQ is working better, but I'll give it a good test on our trip next week!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

One thing I have noticed with the Q is that once in a while I have to take the grate off and hit the burner with the grill brush when the holes in it start to plug up. Besides that no complaints. I've had it for three years and not a single spot of rust. Being in the Puget Sound area, that is saying something.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Danodog said:


> I just bought a Weber Q200 from Home Depot yesterday to use with my 250RS. I can't believe how heavy the cast iron grate is. I will most likely take it out of the grill when traveling as I can see the stress being put on the cast aluminum base. Looks like a quality built grill for sure.


Don't worry about the stress on the aluminum base. It's made for it.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Good point about giving the burner a whack or cleaning it with a wire brush once in a while. The holes are small and sometimes clog up. Our neighbor has about the same age Q220 model and it's still going strong. We've both had troubles with the one gallon propane tank from Camping World though. Seems the OPD valve in there is overly sensitive with the "Q's", so you have to crack the tank open very slowly or you won't get any flow.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Danodog said:


> I just bought a Weber Q200 from Home Depot yesterday to use with my 250RS. I can't believe how heavy the cast iron grate is. I will most likely take it out of the grill when traveling as I can see the stress being put on the cast aluminum base. Looks like a quality built grill for sure.


I've had our Q for going on 5 years, never taken it out, never broken. It's heavy for a reason, quality lasts.

Let the grill heat up good, 15 minutes or more before you toss anything on. Clean the grate after every cooking before it cools down. I have a good brush with a hook on the end, I put the hook in between the grates so I can gently bang it on something near by to knock the Klingons off.

It ships with a card board piece over the grate, I've kept mine so the tables don't get greasy while in storage. I've also found a Rubbermaid tote top works great for the grill to rest on in transport, keeps any stuff that falls off from getting on the RV.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I have one of these and a campfire.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I have one of these and a campfire.


Is that the Caveman 2000 model? I love it. With some quick math I was thinking I could fit 3 additional cases of beer in my camper if I threw out my grill and got this little number!!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I have one of these and a campfire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

Leedek said:


> I have one of these and a campfire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I second that!


----------

